# 1100 shot limit



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

as long as you dont go over a 2 3/4 you should be fine.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you will notice more recoil with the heavier shells. You better check with Remington to make sure you can shoot steel in your gun. I can't in mine


----------

